
U.S. Expats Can’t Renounce Their Citizenship Fast Enough - elsewhen
https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-expats-t-renounce-citizenship-070007367.html
======
sacks2k
There are plenty of people wanting to emigrate to the US legally, so it's a
win-win for the country.

